# Stillwater River West milton area



## BigLunkerSOB (Jan 10, 2006)

Has anyone caught Smallies w/any size in the Stillwater? I have fished near West Milton and so far I haven't caught any w/much size maybe 1lb being the largest Smallie. I've been using dark colored tubes, jigs, rooster tails, beetle spins and pretty much anything i can think of. Anyone have any luck?


----------



## newbreed (May 4, 2004)

Those bigger fish have to be where the oxygen is. With the seemingly endless drought and the heat those fish will be in deeper pools and/or stacked on moving water lines (riffles). I was on the GMR last night and found a lot of mid-sized fish sitting on a moving water line coming off and eddy/riffle in 2ft of water. I didn't catch any anywhere else .....


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Big Have you fished at the Old DPL sub station of of 48 just north of town? Its before you get to Calumet. There used to be a lowhead type dam there and have done well there in the past.


----------



## medlife04 (Jun 14, 2007)

at fenner road there is a small cove right off the little dam awesome fishing there also just below the bridge at horseshoe bend there is a little island caught some decent smallies and some nice rock bass. watch out if you was to bottom fish there are some huge turtles my friend pulled one up a couple days ago about 35 to 40 pounds


----------



## BigLunkerSOB (Jan 10, 2006)

Medlife- Holy crap a 40 pound turtle, I will give wading a second thought now after hearing that. Squid-I have fished where you mentioned in the past, but not lately, I need to get down there. I have been catching a some decent smallies, but none much bigger than the 1lb range. thanks for the suggestions, I will find the bigger ones sooner or later, this drought sucks though we need some rain.


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

i am fishing west millton park on sunday


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Myself, my brother and my dad fished off of rangeline on fathers day all the fish were stacked up in about 2 foot of water right behind the riffles. we caught a couple that probably went 2 maybe 3 pounds.


----------



## FishingDog (May 11, 2007)

I fished that same area some 30 years ago and those same size turtles were there then!!!!


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

I have been fishing the West Milton park an doing good.


----------



## Alexiscool1225 (Jun 29, 2007)

i am the owner of the land on the east side of the stillwater damn in west milton right where the dp&l fields are just the opposite side i own and i have a yamaha rhino riding in the sand most the time in the day and i have signs posted up like no trespassing and beware of dogs because i really dont want people there and it is a great place to fish but its mine and by the way i am only 16 and my name is alex england and my dad's name was david level and my grandfather's name was joel level so just dont piss me off because most you knew my family and also i caught like 9 catfish there yesterday


----------



## Amateur Angler (Mar 29, 2007)

We all need to be aware of others' property rights. Always ask permission to fish on someone else's land. However, to the young property owner, discretion is the better part of valor.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I have fished there several times....others fishing too. One day, the property owners were out fishing and had their dog with them. They seemed quite friendly. Nothing was said about not fishing that spot. I would never fish on someone's land without permission.

(That run on sentence was a _CLASSIC!_  Sorry, the teacher in me coming out! No harm intended!)


----------



## hornswaggled (Aug 20, 2006)

Alexiscool1225 said:


> i am the owner of the land on the east side of the stillwater damn in west milton right where the dp&l fields are just the opposite side i own and i have a yamaha rhino riding in the sand most the time in the day and i have signs posted up like no trespassing and beware of dogs because i really dont want people there and it is a great place to fish but its mine and by the way i am only 16 and my name is alex england and my dad's name was david level and my grandfather's name was joel level so just dont piss me off because most you knew my family and also i caught like 9 catfish there yesterday


english class make sure miss you not


----------



## flybywags (Mar 13, 2007)

Amateur Angler said:


> discretion is the better part of valor.


Well said. That kind of post will provoke some people to go there just to piss you off. Most people on here are pretty respectfull and mature. Pleases and thank yous go a much longer way than demands.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Alexiscool1225 said:


> i am the owner of the land on the east side of the stillwater damn in west milton right where the dp&l fields are just the opposite side i own and i have a yamaha rhino riding in the sand most the time in the day and i have signs posted up like no trespassing and beware of dogs because i really dont want people there and it is a great place to fish but its mine and by the way i am only 16 and my name is alex england and my dad's name was david level and my grandfather's name was joel level so just dont piss me off because most you knew my family and also i caught like 9 catfish there yesterday


Punctuation is the key


----------



## hornswaggled (Aug 20, 2006)

Chuck P. said:


> Punctuation is the key


or lack there of!


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

Alexiscool1225 said:


> i am the owner of the land on the east side of the stillwater damn in west... *additional ignorance snipped *


Wow, you're quite eloquent. Have you ever considered a career in professional wrestling?


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Last time I checked as long as your boating in the states water you aren't tresspassing correct, land owners own the land under it but not the water itself. Sounds like I may have to take my little river boat up from a public access and fish that area. Not that I don't respect property owners rights but I hate inflamatory posts, and people trolling trying to start fights.


----------



## BigSmallieMike (Oct 20, 2005)

Ha - professional wrestling. Nice one, Joe.

Just to prolong this discussion, is it not the case that the land under the water can only be owned (and thus trespassed upon) if both sides of the waterway are owned causing the property line to cross through the stream bed? Also, even in this case, I believe that a navigable waterway cannot be owned and a float trip would be legal?

Thoughts?


----------



## hornswaggled (Aug 20, 2006)

Gigun is right: if your in a water craft of some sorts it's not tresspassing but if you are wading you are tresspassing. This topic has been worn out on this forum in the past.


----------



## BigLunkerSOB (Jan 10, 2006)

WOW!! Alexiscool comes out gunslangin on his very first post. The subject of trespassing has been beaten to death like hornswaggled mentioned. So since Alexiscool owns the whole east side of the damn then surely the fish belong to him and his family only. I will make sure I don't step on your precious property when I fish down there...give me a break.


----------



## flybywags (Mar 13, 2007)

HA! You know, I might stop by to take a crap on the shore while leaning over the side of a yak, and just keep on fishing. The point is, enjoy fishing no matter where it is. I always do, and as many of you ave said in the past, "a bad day fishing is better than a good day at work." So lets go out and have fun and remember the better times when you didn't have horse's asses pulling this crap. Good luck all. 

-Wags


----------



## Alexiscool1225 (Jun 29, 2007)

well i am soo mad that people have fires on the beach and dont pick up there trash and i got to pick up the trash. Then my dogs go down there and they bark at the people fishing. I usually see people's atv tire tracks that are not my tire tracks. I am the one paying for taxes and the state dosent give me a break that i have to clean up for there so called 20ft along the river. I saw a couple of people on my trails and told them no and there like wtf and i'm like its my land. I mean i love my property and view of nature but its just certain fisherman that piss me (********) for not taking responsabilty for themselves


----------



## ScottB (Apr 15, 2004)

A 16 year old paying property taxes?    What is this world coming too.


----------

